# Firefox 22 boosts Do Not Track protection with tighter cookie policy



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Mozilla is once again putting user privacy first with a change to the Firefox code: starting with version 22, only third-party cookies from websites that youre actually visiting will be accepted. That means pretty much everything advertising-related will be blocked by default, since things like AdSense and Chitika ads are served up from their own domains.

Its almost as though Mozilla has decided to take the spirit of the more-or-less neutered Do Not Track spec and implement something similar that actually has an impact on end users. Do Not Track is a great idea, but because support for the beacon has to be implemented on the server side it wont do anything unless a provider has updated code. The folks behind Apache also decided that the DNT signal from IE10 users should be ignored completely since the preference was set by the browsers Express Settings config and not a one-off, explicit opt-in.

Read More


----------

